# Vacuum Pump Maintenance



## pineyriverfarm (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought a used surge milking machine with a Dairyland Porta Vac Vacuum Pump. I did not get any paperwork with the equipment and have been unsuccessful in finding any maintenance instructions online for the pump. I know you have to put oil in it but am not sure how. It is a Model 87XFO. Would anyone have a copy of the maintenance manual or be able to tell me how to keep it maintained?


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if this thread should even be answered anymore, but I have documentation for that model and would be glad to scan and email it to you.


----------



## pineyriverfarm (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for replying. I had just about given up on that information. My e-mail address is: [email protected]

I would really appreciate it.


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I've emailed the manual to you. Does anyone know if there's a place in the forum to save this if someone else needs it? The pdf file is too big to attach to this message.


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I've sent the manual to you.

Still wondering if there's anywhere to save it to the forum. Anyone know?


----------



## Dhyatt (Mar 1, 2016)

*PortaVac Model 87XFO*

I came across this posting looking for a manual for PortaVac Model 87XFO. This post is from 2013 that you have one. If you are still on here or have a manual can you please let me know. Needing to know maintenance how to's and troubleshooting. Thank you.


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I still have a digital copy. Let me know your email address.


----------



## Dhyatt (Mar 1, 2016)

My email is [email protected]. Thank you so much!


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I just emailed a zip file to you. I hope this is what you need.


----------



## Dhyatt (Mar 1, 2016)

Thank you so much. It is exactly what I needed!


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I take it you were able to unzip the file? Good! I'm glad I could help.


----------



## Dhyatt (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes. Had to download the 7Zip manager you told me about, then it worked. WinZip that came with my PC was a trial so I have to pay for it if I want to use it now. I don't use or need to open zip files that often so thanks for the tip on that as well.


----------



## Mlippmann (Aug 22, 2016)

Hello, I was wondering if you still have the file for this manual? Thanks!


----------



## rosawoodsii (Feb 20, 2013)

I thought I could upload it, but apparently it's too big. Please PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## Robyn Gamble (Feb 28, 2019)

rosawoodsii said:


> I thought I could upload it, but apparently it's too big. Please PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


Hi I also would like a copy of the manual if you still have a copy. Will you please email it to [email protected]. Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Robyn Gamble said:


> Hi I also would like a copy of the manual if you still have a copy. Will you please email it to [email protected]. Thank you very much in advance.


Welcome to the forum! 
That person has not been on the forum for two and a half years. Look at the date on posting.


----------



## Robyn Gamble (Feb 28, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> That person has not been on the forum for two and a half years. Look at the date on posting.


Yes I seen the date. I was just hoping that the person may still check their posts. this was the only place I could find a resource for the vacuum pump information. I knew it was a stretch, but thought I would try anyway.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Robyn Gamble said:


> Yes I seen the date. I was just hoping that the person may still check their posts. this was the only place I could find a resource for the vacuum pump information. I knew it was a stretch, but thought I would try anyway.


I will help search. 
If you click (or touch) the avatar of the person posting, the time of their last visit to site will show up on info. That person has not come back since day after post.
Just thought you might like to know.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That person who had the file is on facebook. Crooked Shade Farm. They don't have goats anymore. They also used to have a blog.


----------

